# Lick a battery, cure tinnitus?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electric shocks to the tongue can quiet chronic ringing ears


In study, stimulating sound and touch together molds the brain, reduces tinnitus




flip.it


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting... Thanks


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

What?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You go first.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Now, scientists have shown shocking the tongue—*combined with a carefully designed sound program*—can reduce symptoms of the disorder, not just while patients are being treated, but up to 1 year later."

"University of Oxford neuroscientist Victoria Bajo notes *there was no control group in the trial.* Without that, she says, it’s impossible to know how much patients would have improved on their own or with a placebo. The work is good, she says, “but this is the beginning.” "

I'm skeptical...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Right, I'm going to put on some lofi chill and suck on a 9 volt. Wish me luck.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

light up like a pinball machine and pay out in silver dollars ....


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

Sounds like some serious bro science


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I lost my tinnitus, but now I can't taste or smell anything.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not too sure about curing tinnitus but if you can touch both posts with your tounge at the same time it will improve your sex life.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

player99 said:


> I lost my tinnitus, but now I can't taste or smell anything.


Early 18 volt suppository testers reported a few trade-offs as well...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> I lost my tinnitus, but now I can't taste or smell anything.


That’s Covid


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> That’s Covid


Or age or a new baby. 


tonewoody said:


> Early 18 volt suppository testers reported a few trade-offs as well...











This one has adjustable voltage.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Betcha, someone, somewhere has this in their S&M dungeon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Betcha, someone, somewhere has this in their S&M dungeon.


A lot of Drs offices too but I can see it in a lot of dungeons and recording studios. Sometimes you need a bit of help hitting the high notes.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ahh, two men having fun I see.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Holy Hell. Oops, sorry I missed....

"When he inserted a pencil-size rod covered in electrodes directly into the brains of five patients, some of those electrodes landed slightly outside the target zone—a common problem with deep brain stimulation"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> Holy Hell. Oops, sorry I missed....
> 
> "When he inserted a pencil-size rod covered in electrodes directly into the brains of five patients, some of those electrodes landed slightly outside the target zone—a common problem with deep brain stimulation"


I remember something about some medical place hooking up electrodes to the pleasure spots in the brain of a hooker and giving her the button. When they came back later she was dead with a smile on here face. Then there's this tho I'm not sure if it would cure that ringing.
Neuralink: Elon Musk unveils pig with chip in its brain


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Another more civilized method. This combination of aural and electrical stimulation also was being studies at the University of Michigan. Looks like a commercial device is I Europe









Tinnitus Can Be Silenced For Up To A Year With Tongue-Zapping Device


Tinnitus Can Be Silenced For Up To A Year With Tongue-Zapping Device




www.iflscience.com


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> "University of Oxford neuroscientist Victoria Bajo notes *there was no control group in the trial.* Without that, she says, it’s impossible to know how much patients would have improved on their own or with a placebo."
> 
> I'm skeptical...


How do you simulate electric shock?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure about curing tinnitus but if you can touch both posts with your tounge at the same time it will improve your sex life.


I haven't needed to try this but I read somewhere that if you urinate on the alternator while the motor is running it will cure erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I haven't needed to try this but I read somewhere that if you urinate on the alternator while the motor is running it will cure erectile dysfunction.


I've always been worried about getting caught in the fan. As far as touching both posts, that's got more to do with the size of your tongue. Anyway, from what I've heard it's pissing on the coil while holding a spark plug wire. And you haven't needed to try this, yet. Seems it affects 10% of men by decade of life. $0% at 40, 50% at 50 etc..
Maybe you should find a partner on the TENS therapy. Those electrodes are movable.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Cows are usually pretty slow - on purpose (we don't want skinny cows). But they sure can move if they're standing in front of an electric fence and take a whizz. Now that's beef on a hoof.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Electric shocks to the tongue can quiet chronic ringing ears
> 
> 
> In study, stimulating sound and touch together molds the brain, reduces tinnitus
> ...


Sorry but it absolutely makes no sense !
Hearing depends on VIIIth cranial nerve while the tongue depends on XIIth cranial nerve : There is no link there.
As far as I know, tinnitus would be treated (not healed or cured) with hearing buds setted to the frequency of the tinnitus.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mawmow said:


> Sorry but it absolutely makes no sense !
> Hearing depends on VIIIth cranial nerve while the tongue depends on XIIth cranial nerve : There is no link there.
> As far as I know, tinnitus would be treated (not healed or cured) with hearing buds setted to the frequency of the tinnitus.


Set your hearing aids to be out-of-phase.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mawmow said:


> ....while the tongue depends on XIIth cranial nerve


It is a bit more complicated...Neuroanatomy, Neural Taste Pathway - StatPearls - NCBI Bookshelf


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mawmow said:


> Sorry but it absolutely makes no sense !
> Hearing depends on VIIIth cranial nerve while the tongue depends on XIIth cranial nerve : There is no link there.
> As far as I know, tinnitus would be treated (not healed or cured) with hearing buds setted to the frequency of the tinnitus.


If you can find the University of Michigan study, they combined the aural stimulation with electrical stimulation, like TENS, I believe on the back of the neck somewhere just behind the ears.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> If you can find the University of Michigan study, they combined the aural stimulation with electrical stimulation, like TENS, I believe on the back of the neck somewhere just behind the ears.


I've had TENS on both my upper and lower back. As far as I can tell it did nothing for my hearing. The girl that did it was kinda cute so there was stimulation other places. Didn't use headphones tho.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> I've had TENS on both my upper and lower back. As far as I can tell it did nothing for my hearing. The girl that did it was kinda cute so there was stimulation other places. Didn't use headphones tho.


It was a fairly specific protocol that combined very specific bursts of sounds with timed electrotherapy. Their hypothesis is that it isn't just damaged nerves and there is other physical components. Somehow the combo was reteaching to hear the missing frequencies. I know that turning my head in certain ways there is a small but noticeable change in mine.









In First Test, Specially Timed Signals Ease Tinnitus Symptoms


A new treatment device is taking aim at the root cause of ringing in the ears. Next up: an additional clinical trial to further refine the approach.




labblog.uofmhealth.org


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

ZeroGravity said:


> If you can find the University of Michigan study, they combined the aural stimulation with electrical stimulation, like TENS, I believe on the back of the neck somewhere just behind the ears.


Well, cutaneaous TENS behind the ear would not "electrify" the tongue...
I could see how TENS would "ease" tinnitus but middle ears is quite far from skin surface.
Not an easy subject though.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

greco said:


> It is a bit more complicated...Neuroanatomy, Neural Taste Pathway - StatPearls - NCBI Bookshelf


Interesting short reference, thanks! But, no relation between hearing and tongue though.
I remember there is a curious anatomic relation that explains why some people sneeze while putting a Q-tips in their ear canal, but no relation with the tongue either.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mawmow said:


> Well, cutaneaous TENS behind the ear would not "electrify" the tongue...
> I could see how TENS would "ease" tinnitus but middle ears is quite far from skin surface.
> Not an easy subject though.


 I don't think there is any correlation between the two treatments. As far as I understand, the electrotherapy isn't to directly stimulate aural nerves or pathways and the hypothesis is that there are other related neuro-muscular factors involved that they are simultaneously stimulating.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

